# gold plated pins and gold plated edges on computer pcb's



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there a process where i can strip the gold from pins and board edges without using cyanide or other very harmfull chemicals.Maybe reverse electroplating.?

Any info would be welcome

Kind Regards.
Bernard.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 1, 2010)

There are many processes discussed on this forum. Many of them have been discussed to the point of those with knowledge refusing to discuss them further when there is no real need. It has all been said. 

Let me offer you a couple suggestions. Get a copy of Hoke and learn the basics of gold refining. Everything you learn from her book will be of value to you if you pursue refining, whether it be for pleasure or for gain. 

The other tip is for you to read the forum, and getting familiar with terms and methods that are commonly discussed here. 

The only option to this advice is for someone to take the time to tell you everything that's already in print. 

It would serve you well to follow the link for newbies on Lazersteve's sig line.

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply
I should have looked before asking questions already answered.My apologies.
Regards Bernard.


----------



## dick b (Jan 1, 2010)

Harold:

Here's a thought. 

I can't remember how many times I've read your words telling the newbees this same thing in the last year and a half.

Why not start a folder in the basics above data like "Newbees Read This First". Then put all this same basic information by you, Palladium, Steve and the other experts in one spot. Then, newbees can be directed to it without needing to do all the typing over and over.

Once its there, you can lock it and then its done and all you have to do is direct the newbees there.

By the way, Happy New Year to all the Members! :lol: 

dickb


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 2, 2010)

boltcutter48 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I should have looked before asking questions already answered.My apologies.
> Regards Bernard.


Please do understand that it's nothing personal, Bernard. It's just that some of us spend a couple hours on the board daily, and it adds up to a lot of wasted time answering the same questions time and again. 

Some may argue the point, but it is my opinion that the one singe thing you can do to help you the most is read Hoke. Once you understand the basics of gold refining, you can usually make meaningful decisions about various processes. I can't stress that particular point enough. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 2, 2010)

dick b said:


> Harold:
> 
> Here's a thought.
> 
> ...



I'm guilty of never having followed the link in Lazersteve's sig line, but I have always been under the impression that he has covered that very thing. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

As many know, I come to this forum to offer guidance. I am no longer involved in refining, and I have nothing to gain by being here aside from the pleasure of helping those in need. It takes a great deal of my time, and there are days when I simply have no spare time. 

Lets see where this thing goes, and, maybe, a few of us can compile a list of "must read" posts, taking advantage of your excellent suggestion. Seems to me Palladium has, more or less, already done that, however. Palladium? 

Oh, yeah! Happy New Year!

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Jan 3, 2010)

If you can't find it in my sig line or Steve's or the Chemistry Handbook thread or Forum Handbook Vol # 1or 2 which is slap full of links to common questions, then you probably aren't looking too hard. It's all here; people just want the magic answer. That's what companies like Shor build their marketing around. Hi Megan !!!!! :shock:


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 3, 2010)

Palladium said:


> If you can't find it in my sig line or Steve's or the Chemistry Handbook thread or Forum Handbook Vol # 1or 2 which is slap full of links to common questions, then you probably aren't looking too hard. It's all here; people just want the magic answer.


One of the shortcomings of people these days is their apparent lack of patience and a sense of wanting things dished up easily and quickly. More or less an entitlement mentality. 

I'm not pointing a finger at anyone in particular, just commenting in general. 

There is a given amount of energy one must expend in learning to process precious metals. There are no shortcuts, and there are no magic potions. You pay your dues, and with some luck, you arrive, armed with the necessary knowledge and skill to execute the operations. Without effort on the part of the individual, it can't, and won't, happen. 

I always encourage new readers to get a copy of Hoke and study until it makes sense. If that is too much of a demand, then refining isn't for that particular person. 

Harold


----------



## chemist (Jan 3, 2010)

Palladium said:


> ... It's all here; people just want the magic answer...



I am chiming in here to tell you that you are correct. There is NO "easy button", but all of the information that a newbie requires IS all here.
I have spent many, many hours reading from this forum and I have learned a TON of useful information. I have made mistakes and have had successes.
The people here are fantastic and willing to help the newbies with a kind word and great directions. However, a person does need to be willing to invest some time in order to understand what is required of them.
You guys are phenomenal.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 4, 2010)

chemist said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > ... It's all here; people just want the magic answer...
> ...



Thanks Chemist. It's a group effort and we all try. 

If people only knew how much time has been spent gathering and compiling information it would surprise you. I don't think it to much to ask for people to do a little research. If you’re serious about the trade then you won't mind. If all you’re looking for is to make a quick dollar then you want the magic bullet answer.

ROLL TIDE !!!!!!
I just had to put that there. :lol:

If everyone has been wondering where i've been i've gotten a new project.
I have a kid who goes to school with my oldest boy who is a singer. Well trying to be anyway. I've spent the last 3 weeks trying to promote him. It's been something new and fun.

Check him out. http://www.allfacebook.com/2009/12/facebook-her-country-facebook-song/

They used his song on World News Tonight Decade in review. The kid is thrilled. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hG4VKId2Ro

Oh, and you'll love this one, or at least i do.  Got it playing on the radio stations and the ESPN Sports radio network. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXX3XxhLe6c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LCxhMH8XBA

I'm loving it never done this before so it's been a real learning experience for me and both the boy's My kid and Carter.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 6, 2010)

This is me watching Alabama Football. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 6, 2010)

_*ROFLMAO*_

GO HOGS


----------



## dick b (Jan 6, 2010)

You look like a wild cat to me! Maybe I better adjust my monitor.  

dickb


----------



## Palladium (Jan 8, 2010)

Roll Tide Roll !!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQRZUlV_u_k


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 8, 2010)

> Roll Tide Roll !!!!!!!!!


You wouldn't be saying that if McCoy hadn't gotten hurt.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 9, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> > Roll Tide Roll !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be saying that if McCoy hadn't gotten hurt.



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I'm not proud. I'll take it anyway i can get it .


----------

